# Precision power



## antman (Apr 28, 2013)

Hi,

Which is better A404.2 bridged or A600.2

To power seas w18nx 8 ohms driver.


Thanks


----------



## Darth SQ (Sep 17, 2010)

antman said:


> Hi,
> 
> Which is better A404.2 bridged or A600.2
> 
> ...


I am not familiar with that speaker so I need more details on it before I'll venture an answer.


Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## Jagged Corn Flakes (Sep 10, 2013)

As far as I know, both amps have the same preamp section. 

It would be a toss up.


----------



## antman (Apr 28, 2013)

Hi,

Welcome to SEAS, THE ART OF SOUND PERFECTION BY SEAS

Excel line wn18nx

Midrange / midbass 6 3/4 or 7 inch driver
8ohms 
Long term power handling 80w
Short term power handling 250w

If this will help ,

Thanks


----------



## Darth SQ (Sep 17, 2010)

antman said:


> Hi,
> 
> Welcome to SEAS, THE ART OF SOUND PERFECTION BY SEAS
> 
> ...


Only the A600.2 will be able to dig that deep and still have some headroom.
Hope that helps.


Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## antman (Apr 28, 2013)

Thanks bret, followed your instruction and power the a600.2 to my mid and a404.2 to my tweeter and 2 channel bridged to my helix p10 sub.

Im wondering will i get improvement in sound if i upgrade my tweeter to a300 and sub to a600? I can get hold to these amp mint condition but not .2 version. Whats the different of none .2 & the .2 version.

Thanks


----------



## Darth SQ (Sep 17, 2010)

antman said:


> Thanks bret, followed your instruction and power the a600.2 to my mid and a404.2 to my tweeter and 2 channel bridged to my helix p10 sub.
> 
> Im wondering will i get improvement in sound if i upgrade my tweeter to a300 and sub to a600? I can get hold to these amp mint condition but not .2 version. Whats the different of none .2 & the .2 version.
> 
> Thanks


Ok, I'm confused here.
The A600.2 should be the amp powering your sub.....period.
The A404.2 two front channels should be to your tweeters and the rear two channels to you mids.
If I'm missing something then please lay out in detail your system again.

As for the .2 question, the 1996 .2 Art amps were an impressive improvement in design over the previous versions so I would stick to the .2 amps since you already have two of them. 

Read the manual for more details on the .2 design benefits especially regarding the use of an acm-420 noisegate.

http://www.precisionpower.com/Manua...cision_Power_Art Series Axxx.2 Amplifiers.pdf

http://www.precisionpower.com/Manuals/Accessory Manuals/Precision_Power_ACM420 Noise Gate.pdf


Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## antman (Apr 28, 2013)

Hi bret,

Here's my system layout.

Alpine 9887
Tweeter - seas rt 27 6 ohms 75w
Mid - seas w18nx 8 ohms 75w
Sub - helix p10 4 ohms 250w
Amp ppi a404.2 front 2 channel to tweeter and rear 2 channel bridged to the sub.
Amp ppi a600.2 to the front mid.

What do you suggest?

Thanks


----------



## Darth SQ (Sep 17, 2010)

antman said:


> Hi bret,
> 
> Here's my system layout.
> 
> ...


This way>>>>The A600.2 should be the amp powering your sub.
The A404.2 two front channels should be to your tweeters and the rear two channels to you mids.
If that's not enough power for your mids and tweeters then you will need to replace the A404.2 with something of more output like two A300.2s.


Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## antman (Apr 28, 2013)

Hi, 

The only thing i can find here right now is an 
a300 not .2 model 

Can i power my tweeter with a300 and bridged my a404.2 to my mid?

Thanks


----------



## Darth SQ (Sep 17, 2010)

antman said:


> Hi,
> 
> The only thing i can find here right now is an
> a300 not .2 model
> ...


Ok....lots to tell you so I will take it one step at a time.
First off, I've been meaning to tell you that when my father was alive, he spoke very fondly of Manila and it's people when he was there during WWII fighting in the Pacific theatre.

Now to answer your questions regarding your latest idea.
Yes you can bridge both front and rear channels of the A404.2 taking it from 4 channels to 2 channels giving you 200 watts per channel at 4ohms.
So using your 8ohm mids will get you 100 watts per channel allowing you some headroom.

As for the A300.2 issue, I don't see why you can't find one since there are two on ebay right now.
I also have an extra A300.2 that I won't be using in any builds that I can sell you. 
It's one of the 12 that I had gone through in my PPI recondition thread so it's like brand new again inside. 

Here's the link to the thread:

http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum...eries-2-amplifier-reconditioning-repairs.html

If you're interested in it, pm me and we'll talk.


Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## Darth SQ (Sep 17, 2010)

Just sent you a pm. 


Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## antman (Apr 28, 2013)

Hi, how do i post or reply private message?


----------



## Darth SQ (Sep 17, 2010)

antman said:


> Hi, how do i post or reply private message?


Look in your upper right hand corner of the screen under your name and click private messages. 
Now the A300.2 was sold last week here on DIYMA, but I still have a A600.2 up for sale so let me know if you want it.
Here's the link:

http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum...2-a600-2-amps-fully-reconditioned-tested.html


Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------

